
Data-driven support - timrogers
https://gocardless.com/blog/data-driven-support/
======
_Lemon_
Have you considered providing this data to merchants? For example, it would be
great to know if you do get any calls for customers (or my prospective
customers) and to see roughly what they're asking.

That way the merchants can act on the data too (and hopefully reduce the
number of customer calls).

~~~
timrogers
Tim from GoCardless here - that's a really cool idea.

We'll look into it for sure, and we'd definitely consider down the line
releasing more general data about what our merchants' customers call us about.
We think it's really important to help those using us to optimise their
integrations.

------
redwood
Nice post.

Tangentially, am I the only one who feels the card is a brilliant, simple,
secure UX, and that I don't really see the draw of the cardless approach? (I
guess I see the draw of weakening monopoly players like visa/mastercard but
the selling point for the individual seems so weak.)

~~~
amalag
A physical card is great, but why a static number on the card? Why expose
yourself to skimming with a static card number, all these advances in
cryptography and we are keeping a 16 digit number on a piece of plastic and
sending out new ones when someone knows those 16 digits and a date. I am
surprised things like this havent picked up:

[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/01/the-credit-card-
that-...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/01/the-credit-card-that-may-
stop-or-at-least-hinder-on-and-offline-fraud/)

~~~
dllthomas
Not even "when someone knows those 16 digits and a date" - that happens as
soon as you use it, by definition. It's "when you've observed that someone is
abusing that knowledge", which is even messier.

... but, apparently, not messy enough to fix.

------
MJR
This is a great approach to providing that extra internal tool to make the
customer experience better and to add data that can be used for future
business decisions and marketing. Great idea and execution!

~~~
timrogers
Thanks - we really appreciate it!

------
minimax
Did you evaluate other ticketing packages before developing Nodephone? It
looks really slick and the Twilio integration is a great idea.

~~~
timrogers
Hi - I'm Tim from GoCardless, writer of this post.

At the moment, we still use Desk.com for our emails. Here, we were looking for
a simple system for tagging our phone calls, but one which could be tightly
integrated with our internal services and metrics. We found that the best way
to do this was to build our on.

Twilio has been great, offering a huge amount of flexibility to build this how
we want to.

------
jpdus
Do you have any plans to opensource this/put it on Github or do you regard it
a trading secret?

~~~
nqureshi
Yes, we probably will open-source; it needs some work before that, though. (I
work for GoCardless).

~~~
thecosas
I'm guessing this is the place to check in the future:
<https://github.com/gocardless>

:o)

~~~
timrogers
Tim here, writer of the post.

Indeed. We'd love to open-source it, and I plan to get it to that stage in the
long term. The challenge is updating it as so that it's useful for more people
and not tied into our internal services and metrics platforms.

Watch this space.

